# Thanks! I wouldn't have known...



## jeffashman (Dec 24, 2021)

Not sure what happened, that they felt they needed to post this, but there you have it...


dec24202107 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 25, 2021)

😆 

How considered of Forest to put that sign up.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 26, 2021)

Where there is blame there is a claim.......


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> 😆
> 
> How considered of Forest to put that sign up.





Jeff15 said:


> Where there is blame there is a claim.......


The only thing I can think of, is that someone actually drove their car into the lake. Not that it would be an easy thing to do, given that there is steel cable all the way around the parking area, and I don't know of many cars, or even pickups, that would be able to successfully navigate that. What a world. lol


----------



## snowbear (Dec 26, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Not that it would be an easy thing to do, given that there is steel cable all the way around the parking area, and I don't know of many cars, or even pickups, that would be able to successfully navigate that. What a world. lol


So they set up a challenge.  “Hey, bubba, hold my beer while I try this.”


----------

